# Profinet IO / Profisafe auf 10 Mbits



## Mondmann (29 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben ein kleines Problem mit einer ET200S PN/HF an einer Anlage. Aufbaubedingt gibt es zwischen 2 Siemens Switche einen 10 Mbit Schlitz Hohlwellenleiter zur berührungslosen Datenübertragung. 
So, wie es nunmal kommen mußte, steigt diese ET200S sporadisch aus. 
Fehler war schnell erkannt, es ist die 10 Mbit Strecke. Kennt da jemand einen Trick, wie man die Telegrammlaufzeitüberwachung (Time of death) dieser ET200S erhöhen kann. 
An der ET200s sind 3 Safety Module noch installiert so das als Protokoll das Profisafe ist.

Mfg

Der Mondmann


----------



## centipede (29 Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal erfahren, dass die ERTEC Chipsätze Probleme mit 10MBit haben.


----------



## Maxl (30 Juni 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass Profinet-IO 100MBit/s voraussetzt, kann man in der HW-Konfiguration die Aktualisierungszeit der IO-Devices und die Ansprechüberwachung einstellen. Erhöhst Du diese Zeiten, muss Dir aber bewusst sein, dass Du damit auch die Reaktionszeit der Sicheren Abschaltung erhöhst, was unter Umständen nicht zulässig sein dürfte.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Mondmann (1 Juli 2008)

Hi Maxl,
die Reaktionszeiten habe ich schon hochgestellt gehabt, leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Ich habe nu zwischen der ET200s und der 10 Mbit Strecke nochmals ein Switch zwischengebaut und seit dem ist Ruhe (steht noch in Beobachtung, aber seit dem ist nicht der kleinste Fehler aufgelaufen).

Selbst beim Download großer Datenmengen über die 10 Mbit Strecke hatte  die Sicherheits-SPS kein Verbindungsabbruch zur ET200s.

Aber ---> Gute Fehler kommen wieder.

Also nu erst einmal abwarten.


MFG

Der Mondmann


----------



## centipede (2 Juli 2008)

Welche Geschwindigkeit fährst du jetzt zwischen dem neuen Switch und der ET200?


----------



## Mondmann (2 Juli 2008)

Hi centipede,
zwischen Switch und Et200 laufen 100 Mbits. Angezeigt an der parallelen angebunden Steuerung (S7 300/ Cp343-1). Eingeplant hatte ich allerdings eine reine Linienstruktur, da die ET200s die Antriebe abschaltet die von der S7300 angesteuert werden.
Nu ja, der 3. Tach ist angebrochen und noch immer kein Fehler aufgelaufen. Kann auch sein, das die Et200 ein Problem mit den eingebauten Switch hatt ?
Aber mehr als aktuelle FW und 3 mal jeweils eine nagelneue Anschaltung einzubauen, kann man nicht tun an den Teilen.

Denke mal, das wird wohl für immer ein Geheimnis von Siemens bleiben *g*


MFG

Der Mondmann


----------



## centipede (3 Juli 2008)

Dann ist es bei dir das gleiche Phänomen wie bei mir, die ERTEC laufen nicht auf 10MBit.
Hatte auch ständig Ausfälle an einer neuen CP343-Advanced. Seit der Umstellung auf 100MBit keine Probleme mehr.


----------

